# Is there a specialist forum for camper tyres?



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

The reason that I ask the question, "Is there a specialist forum for camper tyres?" is because as I'm passing my middle 80s I recognise that my driving motor homes is comming to an end. As a result I'm getting ready to sell my 2002 Auto Sleeper Pollensa and I intend to put a new set of tyres on it. If there is no specialist forum that I can use would anyone care to say what camper tyres they use.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally I always went for winter tyres that give much better traction on wet grass. Plus they are often cheaper.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have Michelin Agilis Campers on the back and Continental Campers on the front. I am happy with either but Continental usually work out 15-20 quid a wheel cheaper in my experience.

I just do an internet search. I have used Black Circles before and I have also bought from Camskill Tyres (who I have found to be very competitive)) and have them delivered to home or a local fitter who will usually fit them for around a tenner a corner.

Just an idea: If you are selling your P&J you could just put standard van tyres on which are more than acceptable to most motorhomers. It would certainly save you a decent amount of cash instead of camper tyres. With the camper tyres, you may not recoup the cost of them on the sale of your MH.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear you're giving up Brian but glad to think that might give me another 10yrs.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

As long as it's roadworthy I'd be inclined to adjust the price for someone to be able to buy their preferred tyres. You can see there are many different opinions.

You'll be selling it "with a new set of tyres" and buyer is thinking I don't really like those tyres.

Good luck with the sale and whatever you do next.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree with Webby....but if you* feel you have to* retyre the vehicle simply get the cheapest campers you can find.
PS. Always used Michelin Agilis Campers myself.


----------

